# First squonk mod recommendation please



## LeislB (27/11/20)

Hi all

I'd really like to get myself a squonk mod to use with the Requiem RDA. 

I had my heart set of the Pulse V2 but got advice from someone who fixes devices to steer clear because of fire button sticking issues. 

No I don't know where to go from here. I'd like one that can fit at least a single 21700 battery.

Also heard many have leaking issues. Please if anyone has any advice I would really appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/11/20)

LeislB said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'd really like to get myself a squonk mod to use with the Requiem RDA.
> 
> ...


I have 2x V2's ... zero issues with the firing button after a couple thousand hits off both... get the V2

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## LeislB (27/11/20)

Thank you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Munro31 (27/11/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> I have 2x V2's ... zero issues with the firing button after a couple thousand hits off both... get the V2


Well said!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger (27/11/20)

That Revenant looks decent

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/revenant-vape-x-tvl-delta-100w-squonk-kit-with-reload-rda.t56262/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (27/11/20)

Dovpo Topside Single

solid body, huge capacity and a breeze to fill
meets your battery size requirement, 21700, 20700 or 18650

regards

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CJB85 (27/11/20)

vicTor said:


> Dovpo Topside Single
> 
> solid body, huge capacity and a breeze to fill
> meets your battery size requirement, 21700, 20700 or 18650
> ...


Either this, or if the plastic mod doesn't bother you, I will keep recommending the Topside lite.
Same topfill system as the Topside single, also takes up to a 21700 and can convert to a normal 21700 mod if you don't need to squonk.
The only downside is that you need to disassemble the squonk bottle from the body when you need to wash it and they are dainty screws.

The Topside dual is also a great option, with more battery life, but is larger, heavier and more expensive.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir (27/11/20)

Therion 75c bf is still my favourite for regulated.
That DNA chipset is just lovely

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (27/11/20)

The Topside lite is a winner indeed and the Pulse V2 is not a bad option at all. But if you want the best deal for less money then opt for a second hand Pulse 80W. There’s always one in the classified section. These mods never wear and are solid performers.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## CJB85 (27/11/20)

Grand Guru said:


> The Topside lite is a winner indeed and the Pulse V2 is not a bad option at all. But if you want the best deal for less money then opt for a second hand Pulse 80W. There’s always one in the classified section. These mods never wear and are solid performers.


Great advice on the used 80W... that way, if squonking turns out not to be for you, it would have been an inexpensive exercise too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Darius1332 (27/11/20)

Pulse series all the way, can't go wrong with any of them. For the V2, straight out the box click the button repeatedly for a couple of min and you should have no issues.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## THE REAPER (27/11/20)

Love my pulse really a nice squonk so I think the v2 should be awesome too well better in fact. Can't go wrong with either of them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LeislB (27/11/20)

Thanks everyone. I managed to her the V2 at R599 today so I'm well chuffed. Into the squonking world I go!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## LeislB (27/11/20)

https://thevapejuicebar.co.za/collections/smart-collection/products/pulse-2

I'm case you want to know where.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/11/20)

That is an amazing price. 3F and Fasttech are selling it for around $45. Even if you bought it by snail mail it would cost you way more.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

